# Kein Zugriff auf Festplatte



## drogero (29. Oktober 2007)

hallo alle zusammen, 

habe ein kleines problem...

und zwar fing alles damit an dass ich die vista cd eines freundes nahm und bei mir installierte, deshalb erstellte ich 2 partitionen mit norton partitions magic. auf der einen vista und auf der anderen xp, die wichtigen date bei vista, da ich vor hatte, xp zu formatieren. jedoch funktionierte vista gar nicht bei mir...konnte nur bis zum willkommen fenster kommen, danach ging gar nichs mehr...
danach versuchte ich vista mit der xp cd zu löschen und installierte ausversehn xp nochmal drauf... jetzt hab ich aber keinen zugriff mehr auf die festplatte...
habe von meinem alten pc die festplatte genommen und versuchte auf meine neue festplatte zuzugriefen, ohne erfolg...

ich könnte die festplatte neu formatieren, wär kein problem, wenn da nicht meine diplomarbeit drauf wäre, an der ich gute 2 monate arbeitete. 

nun meine frage an euch freunde, ist es möglich auf diese festplatte zuzugreifenm oder kann ich ide hoffnung gleich aufgeben  

hab schon zahlreiche programme versucht, jedes mal ohne erfolg...

komme nicht weiter...ach ja wenn ich über meine alte festplatte den zugriff versuche steht da immer das die festplatte neu formatiert werden muss...

ich danke allen die mir antworten...hoffe ich bereite euch keine unannehmlichkeiten und ihr könnt mir helfen...danke schon mal im vorraus...

lg colin


----------



## PC Heini (29. Oktober 2007)

Grüss Dich

Immer wieder und jetzt nochmal; " Vor solchen Aktionen, Daten sichern ". Das Eigentor scheint perfekt zu sein.
Nimm die Festplatte und bau die in einem funktionierenden Rechner ein. Vorher aber Jumper umsetzen. ( Slave ). Rechner starten und sehen, ob Du jetzt auf die Platte zugreifen kannst. Oder kauf nen USB to IDE Adapterkabel, damit ersparst Du Dir die Umbauzeit. Wenn jetzt nichts geht, ist die letzte Rettung ne Datenrettungsfirma. Dauert lange und ist auch sehr teuer.
Dies ist mein Rat den ich Dir geben kann. Tut mir leid.


----------



## Maik (29. Oktober 2007)

Hi und herzlich Willkommen im Forum 

Achte beim Verfassen deiner Beiträge bitte auf die Groß- und Kleinschreibung, so wie du es im Topic unter Beweis gestellt hast, siehe hierzu auch den Punkt 15 unserer Netiquette. Vielen Dank


----------



## M4EX (29. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

am besten, Du baust eine andere, funktionierende Festplatte als "Primäre" ein. Dort sollte dann auch ein Betriebssystem installiert werden. Diese sollte dann parallel zu Deiner "defekten" Festplatte laufen, die dann aber als "slave" laufen sollte.
Wie PC Heini schon sagte, achte auf die Jumper!

Wenn der Rechner oben ist, sollte die alte Platte als Laufwerk angezeigt werden und Du könntest Deine Daten auf die neue rüberziehen.

Hast Du es mal mit der Reparatur über die Windows-CD versucht?
(Rechner starten, CD rein, Reperaturkonsole starten?)

Hoffe, ich konnte helfen.

Grüsse
M4EX


----------



## drogero (29. Oktober 2007)

Guten Abend und vielen Dank für Eure Antworten, 
leider hab ich da noch paar Fragen offen und zwar,

1. @ PC Heini:

Ja ich hab ja die Daten gesichert, doch leider hab ich es verbockt und habe auf der gesicherten Partition Vista installiert. Jetzt habe ich die alte Festplatte von meinem alten Rechner genommen und habe sie angeschlossen. Musste auch XP neu istallieren bzw meine alte Festplatte neu formatieren. Desweiteren habe ich meine Neue Festplatte ausgebaut, während der Installation von XP. Dann wieder eingesteckt. Das Problem war dass meine Alte Festplatte andere Anschlüsse hatte als meine Neue. Jetzt weiss ich auch nicht welche Festplatte primär läuft und welche sekundär. Und Zugriff auf meine  neue Festplatte hab ich auch nicht bekommen. Kam immer die Fehlermeldung dass ich meine Festplatte neu formatieren muss. 


2. @ M4EX: 

Hallo M4EX, hab meine alte Festplatte genommen und Sie mit meiner Neuen ausgetauscht, doch leider, wie ich es schon PC Heini gesagt habe, waren andere Anschlüsse dran. Jetzt habe ich versucht auf die Neue Festplatte zu zugreifen, jedoch ohne Erfolg. Bekomme vergeblich keinen Zugriff. 

Mit dieser Reparaturoption von der Windows-CD hab ichs auch schon versucht, habe mehrmals Windows neu installiert. Funktioniert alles nicht. 



Jetzt noch meine Frage an euch beiden. Was ist ein Jumper bzw Slave. Ich kenn mich mit Computern nicht so ganz aus... 

Ich danke euch beiden aber für Eure Hilfe vielmals.

LG Colin


----------



## Sukrim (29. Oktober 2007)

Mehrmals Windows neu installiert?!

Oy, wenn was überschrieben wird nicht gleich noch öfter überschreiben!

Versuch mal http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk TestDisk drüberlaufen zu lassen (von einem anderen Computer aus oder von einer LiveCD wie Knoppix/Ubuntu, viellleicht lässt sich da noch einiges retten...


----------



## drogero (29. Oktober 2007)

Hey Sukrim, danke für deine schnelle Antwort. 
Was meinst du mit "von einer Live-CD" wie Knoppix/Ubuntu  

Wo bekomm ich Sie her....Könntest du mir vll einen DownloadLINK schicken ? 
Vielen Dank.


----------



## Sukrim (29. Oktober 2007)

http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page

CD runterladen, brennen und in den "kaputten" PC einlegen und einschalten. Der Computer sollte von CD starten, dann musst du nur mehr TestDisk laut Anleitung auf der Seite dort starten und den Anweisungen folgen.


----------



## M4EX (29. Oktober 2007)

Hi,

dann hast Du wahrscheinlich IDE & SATA - Platten und somit ein Problem.

Versuchs mal - wie SUKRIM schon sagte -  mit Knoppix. Läuft auf Linux Basis.

Zu Deiner Hardware:
Auf Deinem Mainboard hast Du verschiedene (IDE) Ports. Diese sind beschriftet (IDE-0 & (IDE-1). IDE-0 sollte Master sein. Am hinteren Teil Deiner Festplatte hast Du (meistens) acht Pins. Diese Pins kannst Du anhand eines Überprückungs-Steckers "jumpern". Dieser Stecker sollte an der Platte sein (schwarz oder weiss). Dort kannst Du auswählen zwischen Master, Slave & Cable Select (CS).

Zur Datensicherung:
Nutze Deinen USB-Anschluss! Selbst mit einem mp3-Player kann man den größten Teil - abhängig vom Speicher - sichern.
Erstelle Dir doch, wenn Du Deinen Rechner neu aufsetzt, eine weitere Partition (D oder E etc.), wo Du Deine wichtigen Daten sichern kannst. Der Vorteil ist: beim Absturz oder Systemcrash hast Du Deine Daten sicher. Auf C kannst Du Dein Betriebssystem installieren und auf die gesicherten Daten der erweiterten Partition zugreifen.

Cheers
M4EX


----------



## drogero (29. Oktober 2007)

hallo 


Hey Sukrim, weder finde ich die Datei, noch was anderes dort, oder ich bin einfach zu blöd...

Ich hab das Prog TestDisk 6.9. gestartet, der findet aber auch keine Partitionen mehr...

und 

M4EX, 

tut mir leid, aber ich habe nichts von dem, was du mir geschrieben hast, gefunden.

Ich bekomme einen Anfall... Ich hab euch mal die Screenshots hochgeladen...


----------



## M4EX (29. Oktober 2007)

Hi,

die Festplatte, die Du ausgebaut hast, sollte wie in der Abbildung aussehen.

Auf der Abbildung des Mainboards findest Du die IDE Anschlüsse dargestellt.

Grüsse nach Köln

M4EX


----------



## merzi86 (29. Oktober 2007)

drogero hat gesagt.:


> Ich hab das Prog TestDisk 6.9. gestartet, der findet aber auch keine Partitionen mehr...


Klingt fast so als hätte es die Partitionstabelle der Festplatte gekillt.

Einzige was du da probieren kannst ist mit ein Recoveryprogramm ala Ontrack Easy Recovery die Daten wieder herzustellen.


----------



## drogero (29. Oktober 2007)

hallo M4EX

danke erstmal dass du mir versuchst zuhelfen...

Meine alte Festplatte sieht so aus wie die auf dem bild...aber meine neue hat so schmale Stecker ohne diese PIN's.

Mein KomboLaufwerk hat ein IDE-Anschluss und jetzt halt meine alte Festplatte. Also insgesamt 2 Stk...

Meine neue Festplatte ist einmal halt mit dem Strom verbunden und dann an der Stelle unterhalb dieser IDE-Anschlüsse. Da sind 4 solcher Anschlüsse... 

M4EX: kannst du mir das nicht via Remoteunterstützung nicht erläutern ?

und @ merzi86: hab ich auch schon probiert aber ich glaube ich weiss nicht wie man dieses Programm so richtig benutzen muss. 

Vielen Dank für EURE Unterstützung.

LG Colin.


----------



## PC Heini (30. Oktober 2007)

In einem Deiner hochgeladenen Bildern habe ich festgestellt, dass Du noch den S ATA Treiber installieren musst. Ohne diesen wirst Du keinen zugriff auf die HD haben.


----------



## drogero (30. Oktober 2007)

Danke PC Heini für deine Antwort. 

Wie soll ich denn bitte den SATA-Treiber installieren


----------



## PC Heini (30. Oktober 2007)

Eigentlich müsste man das vorher wissen, welche Komponenten man im PC hat. Vor der Installation von Win XP wirst Du ja aufgefordert, eventuelle extra Treiber mittels der F6 Taste zu installieren. Darunter fallen eben S ATA, SCSI und noch einige andere. In Deinem Fall solltest Du eigentlich eine Mainboard CD haben, wo dieser Treiber drauf ist. Ansonsten musst Du mal im Internet suchen. Am besten ist, Du weisst den Hersteller und den Typ des MB´s.


----------



## drogero (30. Oktober 2007)

Hey PC Heini. 

Hab einen Teil der Daten mit Hilfe von TestDisk retten können, darunter auch meine Diplomarbeit, leider hatte ich paar Auszüge aus dem Internet noch unter EIGENE DATEIEN gespeichert, jedoch kann ich dort nichts mehr wiederfinden. 

Gibt es da vielleicht noch eine andere Lösung ? 

Ansonsten vielen vielen Dank für deine Hilfe. 

Und auch M4EX, Sukrim, merzi86.

Schöne Grüße aus KÖLN


----------



## PC Heini (30. Oktober 2007)

Hmm Ähhhm?, jetzt kommts drauf an, obs der Systemordner  " Eigene Dateien " ist, oder ein Ordner den Du selbst so genannt hast. Wenn Du Dateien gefunden hast, wobei ich Dir dazu gratulieren will, müsstest Du eigentlich auch diesen finden. Wenns aber der Systemordner war, so besteht wohl keine Changse mehr. Guck mal, ob Du noch ev. den Verlaufsordner Deines Browsers findest. Vielleicht ist dort wenigstens noch die Linkadresse gespeichert. Ansonsten wüsste ich keinen Rat mehr.


----------



## fluessig (30. Oktober 2007)

Das du unter eigene Dateien unter Windows nichts mehr findest könnte am Rechtesystem liegen. Probier nochmal die Eigenen Dateien von einer Linux Live CD aus zu lesen, diese umgeht das Rechtesystem von Windows einfach und könnte dir die Dateien zeigen, sofern noch vorhanden.


----------



## drogero (31. Oktober 2007)

Hallo und vielen Dank. 

Der Ordner "Dokumente und Einstellungen" ist ja dort vorhanden, aber weiter komm ich dort nicht rein, zb. zu dem Ordner "Eigene Dateien". 

Naja trotzdem Euch vielen vielen Dank für Eure Unterstützung. 

Super HILFSBEREITES FORUM.


----------



## Ronin-Jay (31. Oktober 2007)

Hi Drogero,

was heißt Du kommst nicht weiter rein? Bringt er Dir ne Fehlermeldung, daß Du keine Rechte hast? Wie 'fluessig' schon sagte, kannst Du dies mit einer Linux-Live-CD umgehen....


----------



## drogero (31. Oktober 2007)

Und wo bekomm ich jetzt so eine Linux-CD her ? 

Kann mans aus dem Internet runterladen  

Wenn ja, wärs möglich, mir den LInk hier zu posten. 

Vielen Dank.


----------



## fluessig (31. Oktober 2007)

Probier es mal mit
http://www.knoppix.org/
da kannst du dir die Knoppix Live-CD holen als ISO Datei und damit eine bootfähige CD brennen.


----------



## drogero (31. Oktober 2007)

Was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen der CD-Version und der DVD-Version


----------

